# Baroque fugue for two violins



## Baccouri (May 30, 2017)

it's not better than my first post, I just didit today and I wanted to share it with you 




have a nice day !


----------



## dzc4627 (Apr 23, 2015)

I'd recommend a LOT more syncopation. Right now there is no flow that makes Bach fugues fantastic. It feels to choppy and disconnected in rhythm. The subject feels without solid direction. There is no self sustainability in that subject.


----------



## Baccouri (May 30, 2017)

for those who want to hear the second mouvment  :
http://www.talkclassical.com/showthread.php?t=49658


----------



## sjwright (Jun 9, 2017)

It's good. It's nice neo-baroque work. What did you use for playback? Is it actually being performed? Audio quality is great.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

I like both movements, especially the 1st. At this point, I would recommend (as noted by dzc4627) more syncopation and enlargement of each movement, but your foundation is very good.


----------



## Baccouri (May 30, 2017)

Thank you for your comments.
you're both right about syncopation, however about the length, I don't want longer than this.


----------



## Baccouri (May 30, 2017)

And this is the third mouvement :
http://www.talkclassical.com/49838-3-mvt-my-duo.html
I advise you to listen to*the 1st 2nd and 3rd mouvment together. Thank you !


----------

